# Smooth Seas



## stapo49 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (May 22, 2019)

Lovely shot.....


----------



## Jeff G (May 22, 2019)

Looks like a big sheet of ice. Cool shot.


----------



## stapo49 (May 22, 2019)

Thanks guys. May be I should have called it Frozen Seas.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 23, 2019)

wow so beautiful and serene


----------



## stapo49 (May 23, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> wow so beautiful and serene


Thanks. I took a few at different spots around the reef and limestone rocks but this one stood out straight away.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (May 23, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > wow so beautiful and serene
> ...


I never knew the water could be so still.... just beautiful..... everything about the photo


----------



## stapo49 (May 23, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


The micro 4/3 sensor in my Panasonic does a good job but I still feel the call of full frame lol.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## OMP Ron (May 23, 2019)

Hello Strapo49,

Nice shot, great composure, too many photographers (like myself) get too caught up in centering objects in our photos.  By the way just curious, I noticed the clouds in the upper left were motion blurred but the right side of the photo was in focus, did you use software editing to achieve this or is it natural.  I fool with that kind of effect and it aroused my curiosity.  
Ron


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2019)

Closer = more blurring

Farther= less blurring


----------



## OMP Ron (May 23, 2019)

Thanks for clearing that up.

Ron


----------



## stapo49 (May 23, 2019)

OMP Ron said:


> Hello Strapo49,
> 
> Nice shot, great composure, too many photographers (like myself) get too caught up in centering objects in our photos.  By the way just curious, I noticed the clouds in the upper left were motion blurred but the right side of the photo was in focus, did you use software editing to achieve this or is it natural.  I fool with that kind of effect and it aroused my curiosity.
> Ron



Hi Ron, 

 Derrel has rather succinctly answered your question. To be honest my lightroom/ Photoshop  skills aren't advanced enough to be able to artifically create that effect.

Geoff


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 24, 2019)

Lovely shot. Is this near where you live? Very impressive.


----------



## razashaikh (May 24, 2019)

Fabulous shot! Looking so beautiful. Just want to be there.


----------



## stapo49 (May 24, 2019)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Lovely shot. Is this near where you live? Very impressive.


Thanks for taking  the time to comment. I am in Perth, Western Australia and Trigg beach, where this is taken, is about 10 to 15 minutes drive from my place. Lots of limestone reefs and outcrops. Good surf spot. Really busy in summer.




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (May 24, 2019)

razashaikh said:


> Fabulous shot! Looking so beautiful. Just want to be there.


Thank you. It really is a beautiful spot.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## OMP Ron (May 24, 2019)

Hello Jeff,
I use Affinity Photo with a little selected area, liquefy, and motion blur to achieve that effect.  I am including an over done example of what I am talking about below.  It certainly isn't something you would want to use all the time but in certain instances it can really add to a photo, for example blowing hair or side view automobile images. 
Ron


----------



## stapo49 (May 24, 2019)

OMP Ron said:


> Hello Jeff,
> I use Affinity Photo with a little selected area, liquefy, and motion blur to achieve that effect.  I am including an over example of what I am talking about below.  It certainly isn't something you would want to use all the time but in certain instances it can really add to a photo, for example blowing hair or side view automobile images.
> Ron
> View attachment 173544 View attachment 173545


Hi Ron,

Thanks very much for your explanation as to how this effect is achieved and also the photos. Always good to see the end result. I am not really familiar with Affinity Photo but I assume you can do a similar thing in Photoshop/Lightroom? 

I really should spend a bit more time learning some more advanced image processing techniques but then I would be stuck in front of the monitor for to long lol.

Geoff 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## OMP Ron (May 24, 2019)

Hello Geoff,

Sorry for changing your name (Jeff - Geoff)  like all effects less is more.  As far as Lightroom I don't know but Photoshop for sure does.  The real power of these programs lies in their ability to apply masks to certain areas of the photo to add selective effect.  A really good example of their use is on YouTube @ 



  Again the final effect to the photo is a little over the top but is demonstrates some of the techniques used.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 25, 2019)

Awesome pic, keep'em coming!


----------



## stapo49 (May 25, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Awesome pic, keep'em coming!


Thanks mate. I will certainly keep trying to capture some nice images. As I said in another post I am going to head south down the coast soon to explore some different locations. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

